# electrical computer exam



## neeyaz (Jan 21, 2011)

I am taking computer exam for the first time. Any suggestion as far as reading materials? It seems there are not engough material for the exam and certinly no review course.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 21, 2011)

neeyaz said:


> I am taking computer exam for the first time. Any suggestion as far as reading materials? It seems there are not engough material for the exam and certinly no review course.


Hi neeyaz. There has already been some good discussion on this topic from EB.com members who have taken the PE electrical &amp; computer exam. Take a look below and see if that helps. Good luck! 

Thread 1

Thread 2


----------



## Brian G (Jan 21, 2011)

I took the computer exam this fall and passed.

i found this thread to be very helpful in selecting texbooks for areas that I was missing.

Computer Depth

good luck and let us know if you have specific questions. there are a few computer guys on this forum.

Brian


----------



## speedyox (Jan 25, 2011)

I took it this fall and passed as well. I've also got a few references I've been meaning to post for sale. (Including the newest edition of the Camera Computer Reference Manual.)


----------



## oostertoaster (Jan 28, 2011)

took the electrical PE in October 2010 and passed as well. My most used references were my textbooks from college, so depending how recently you graduated those could be helpful.

Specifically I used (in order of usefulness):

1) Computer architecture, 3rd edition by Hennessey and Patterson ( think the 4th edition is out now, but 3rd worked great for me)

2) My intro to digital design book, the actual name and author escape me. Basically everything you wanted to know about gates, flip flops, etc.

3) Computer Networking: A Top-Down Approach by Ross

4) Principals and applications of electrical engineering by Rizzoni (not computer specific, but useful for op-amp formulas, etc)

There were a couple of others, but they're all at home. The listed ones were easily the most helpful.


----------

